# Met Up With A Girl Online For The First Time Ever



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

After about 1 in a half years of doing online date, I finally accomplished meeting up with a girl. 

I met her on MeetMe and she seemed cool, so I messaged her and we hit it off over text pretty quickly as we had similar interests. We texted for about a week before deciding to meet up at the local cafeteria. I live in the dorms so it only takes about 5 minutes to walk there. 

I was nervous as hell walking in, it's a long walk to the building where the food is located and all the way down i'm thinking, holy sht what if she thinks im ugly? what if she thinks i'm too short? What if she things im boring? 

My body was trembling a little bit as we were talking as a result of nerves but I think I did a decent job of coming up with things to say. I tried to make a remark about something, tried to ask questions. She was texting a bit as we were talking, she even showed me a snapchat of all her friends trying to talk to her. Probably mostly guys but that's typical for women, it always feels like a competition.

We talked for about an hour till she said her mom wants her back home, she said nice to meet you, we should hangout again some time. 


The problem was that the next day when I tried to snapchat her, it took her a lot longer to respond and she started ignoring my messages. I was depressed but ultimately concluded that there was something about me she didn't like. Maybe she thought I was too ugly or too short, maybe she didn't feel the initial spark. 


I honestly thought we had similar interests and seemed compatible but i'm guessing I just wasn't her type. She described herself as a country nerd who's into video games and photography. We shared video games, love of marvel, and photography as an interest but the problem is that i'm not a country guy, she probably knows i'm not a country guy and her friends and exes were country so maybe i'm not what she's attracted to. Maybe the first date went bad, maybe I was too boring. 

I have no idea, all I know is that she ghosted me and doesn't want to do anything with me anymore. 

Oh well, at least I can say I did it. Onto the next girl.


----------



## NewHabits (Oct 26, 2015)

Well, first of all, congrats on going out and meeting her.

I can understand if you are a bit sad now. As soon as she said her mom wants to see her, I knew she didn't had that much interest. Women also say sometimes they would like to meet again just to be friendly and given the fact she left early it was an auto reponse, I guess. I have experienced this several times. A girl who has real interest will stay as long as possible from my experiences. I know the patterns very well after dating more than 100 women.


----------



## Stephen says (Dec 10, 2014)

Congratulations, and better luck in the future! IMO, you're better off, and you shoulda walked out on her when she started texting someone during your date! Lame (her, not you).


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Woah, what, she was texting people while you were talking with her? This girl seems to lack some basic manners. Good riddance.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Wel if she just cut you off like that then you probably dont want that type of person in your life. Its a huge step for you to make though, things will go better next time.


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 29, 2012)

It took me 4 years of online dating off almost constantly being ignored(only 2 first dates).
But now I found my girlfriend there 
Good luck


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

******, people are so mysterious that it's almost impossible to say what has turned them off, and it's usually something superficial or they just don't like making decisions so they freak out and ignore the decision.
i think you've got a stellar personality and i got faith that you'll snag a good one.

what I keep in mind with ghosters is that: if they were actually special, someone whose acceptance I could value, then they would be much too mature to ghost.


----------



## Shazzy123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Well done for going! and also for keeping a positive attitude about the situation! Keep going, you never know maybe she is genuinely just really busy? To be honest though she sounded a bit rude, I mean texting while talking to you? Keep it up!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sounds like the typical girl who has been ruined by too much social media validation.
It will be interesting to see what kind of people these girls will be when they are 50. Lol.

But congrats on facing your social fears!😃


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Impressive! Way to go and face your fears. I hate doing stuff like that. Try to meet someone new where you can do some type of activity together. Who knows, maybe you'll run into her again.


----------

